
Why Bitcoin Needs Cities - pavel_lishin
http://nautil.us/issue/57/communities/why-new-york-city-needs-its-own-cryptocurrency?utm_source=RSS_Feed&utm_medium=RSS&utm_campaign=RSS_Syndication
======
pavel_lishin
Another goofy attempt to find a problem for this particular flavor of
solution.

